

Startup Tip: Don’t Pick A Name With "ebay" In It. - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/startup-tip-dont-pick-a-name-with-ebay-in-it-tweebay-now-tweba/

======
jcapote
Consider this: If they had never used that name, this story would've never
existed, and less people would've heard about them.

